# Well, it's been a fun ride...



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I know I've been MIA from the forums for a while now, but I wanted to say thanks for the good times in this forum. It's been fun, and getting to meet a bunch of you at H20i or at one of the other shows I went to last year was great.

But the main reason for this post is to share that my TT has been totaled. Thankfully I'm ok and the other driver is fine too (his truck had minor damages). The accident happened Saturday, May 5th. I'm still dealing with the insurance company to figure out what the payout will be. After being t-boned in my Jetta, I learned a valuable lesson to make sure your mods are covered by your insurance policy, so thankfully my mods will be covered as part of the settlement. I'm planning to buy the car back to do a small part out, but probably won't spend more than a weekend taking things off the car. If anyone is interested in some of the parts, just me an email at [email protected] since I'm not on vortex much these days.

Here's a picture of the damage...










Luckily my LMs were neatly tucked away in the garage at the time of the accident, but they will be going up for sale pretty soon as well.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry for your loss, really was a great looking TT before the accident


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Noooo........ how much you looking for the air ride??


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> Noooo........ how much you looking for the air ride??


Before I start putting up prices, everything depends on the insurance company and getting the car back. But you're gonna be first on the list for the air ride. I know we've talked about it before, but let's touch base about it in a week or two, once everything gets settled.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds good my man, I remember playing with your air ride at wuste. You ride was clean. Damn shame. I'm always scared this could happen to my car.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Sad news...made baby jeebus cry, I'm sure.

cheers.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Bummer! Sorry to hear. Glad to hear your alright!


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*PM*

PM sent regarding the steering wheel and front seats.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Terrible to see this.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

dont even know what to say dude...  

Id be devastated. Glad youre Ok man.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow.... WOW

So sad to see a nice car get ruined like that. It's a good thing you're ok :thumbup:


I like the interior of the ALMS and it looks like you kept the car in great shape.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: How much for the steering wheel?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I am so sorry for your loss! Glad you are ok but sad about your TT..  anytime you need a TT fix come out to tejas!! You can always drive mine:beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

glad to heard you didn't get hurt... cars can always be repaired or replaced. sad to see one of my inspirations and one of the cleanest TTs end up like this 

not to sound like a vulture though, but if the 3 bar grill is still intact i call dibs


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Im so sorry for the loss! Your TT was definitely one of my favorites and I'm so sad to see it go! Are you thinking about getting another car after this?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

well that F*ckin Sucks ! im so sorry. 

what do you plan on doing next ? what kind of ride ? i take it not another TT.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. As for what's next, I'm not 100% decided on anything, but I think I may be leaving the VW/Audi world, and even the Euro scene all together. I don't want to get tempted to mod this next car because I'd like to buy a home and work on that for a bit. It's just a break from modding for now, and I know I'll be back soon. I'm sort of leaning towards a G37 sedan because it has everything I want (6spd, sporty yet luxury, all the bells and whistles, etc) and compared to all the other cars in it's class, it's significantly cheaper (they just came out with new pricing that blows everything out of the water).


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Damn Alex, sorry about your car dude, but glad nothing happened to you. We need to hang out son, even though you are not going to be in the euro-scene we are still homies no matter what. I'll hit you up soon so we can plan something. :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Get another one man :thumbup:


----------



## skate_hardcore18 (Aug 1, 2007)

so sorry to hear man only seen ur car on this forum for the first time other day as i just joined and immediately fell in love it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That totally sucks Alex. Glad to hear you and the other driver made it out ok though. Good luck with whatever direction you go next.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry and I hate to see this. It's what I'm scared of. I came close last month.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news Alex....glad you're ok tho. This doesn't mean you're not welcome at h20, come back anytime:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sucks...

But it really doesn't look too bad.. How about you buy it from your insurance and fix it?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Ouch Alex. Good to know you are okay bro. If you ever get the itching for another TT, make sure you go with the ALMS in Misano Red! :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Glad you are ok buddy.

We will talk soon.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

glad to hear your all right, that is the main thing. make sure you get checked out by the doc though. i waited 2 weeks cause of a business trip, reported i was sore to both mine and his insurance day after accident, and found out i had 4 bulged disks. 

If you do buy her back I would be interested in the review mirror housings, just the silver shell part. Let me know. good luck in the search for a new ride!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

One of my favorite cars.
Glad your ok:beer:

sent you a pm


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn, that's some heartbreaking stuff.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Finally settled with insurance, so if there are any parts you might be interested in, shoot me an email at [email protected] or send a PM.

Please understand, I don't think I'll be doing a full top to bottom part out of the car, so most likely I'm only going to spend time pulling parts that are relatively easy to take off the car. Don't know if I'll be spending more than a day or two getting parts off, and there's plenty that I NEED to take off the car first before I can worry about other parts. But shoot me an email and we can chat.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Sucks to hear, that was a nice tt, do you have a modlist somewhere or maybe an inventory of parts that are still good?


----------

